# A female's journey into Testosterone replacement therapy.  Come inside...



## Jezebel (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, so as some of you know I went and had labwork done for a baseline before I started any cycle.  I got everything checked out and all of my numbers are exceptional except for two.  My total testosterone and my free test.  My total testosterone was 12 ng/dL and my free test was 1.1 ng/dL which for a 38 year old non menopausal woman is quite low.

Now I know there is a conception that women shouldn't take testosterone unless they want to become a man but the levels of test we are talking about are very low.  Still, there isn't as much info for women TRT as there is for men.  Normal levels of testosterone for a woman my age should be about 40 ng/dL.  And now everything made sense, I realized I was suffering from the same common complaints that men have with low T.  Low drive, low energy/feeling tired, irritable, and lack of libido.  My diet has been strict, I work out at least 5 times a week and get plenty of sleep yet I'm always tired.

So my GYN doc was going to offer me Testopel which is implantable testosterone pellet and I declined.  I've had norplant birth control which was implantable rods in the past and I didn't want to keep having something implanted in me every couple of months.  Besides, most reports of people getting the implants were that they felt great the first couple of weeks but then as the testosterone depleted from the pellet, they would feel "out of gas" until the next scheduled implant.  

I want something more consistent so it was either androgel or test injections.  Well androgel is great and all but insurance does NOT cover female TRT!  Seems they don't think we need it.  So if I wanted androgel I would have to pay out of pocket and it is pricey!  So UGL test it is.  LOL

Decided on using test prop since if there are ANY issues, I can stop it and the test will be gone in a short amount of time due to the shorter half-life compared to the other esters.

So my goal is to do enough test for well being and mood elevation.  If increased libido and greater drive esp. in the gym occurs as well then bonus!  My goal is not to use so much that I start seeing signs of virilization.  I know this stuff can be psychologically addictive as well and that is another point of this log.  Kinda like a safety valve.  I figured my family at SI would help keep me in check just in case things get crazy.  Not that I think it will but you can never be too careful.


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 14, 2012)

Now that we have all the background info out of the way, I wanted to update with my first log entry.  Actually, I started Wednesday afternoon so I wanted to catch everyone up and will do my best to update in real time.

So I decided to start at 10mg test prop about e3d.  I want to start nice and low and slowly increase dose if necessary but I see no reason to rush into that.  Why 10mg?  I guess because it isn't much and its a nice even number and easy to draw up.  LOL

Wednesday afternoon had my hubby inject me with 10mg of Test prop via 29g 1/2" slin pin in left delt muscle.  Took a while to draw up but it did draw.  Took him forever to inject though!  I'm like come on already!!!  Was painful during injection but I didn't really feel any soreness afterwards.  Probably because we're talking about a 1/10th of an ml here.  

He went to work Thursday and brought home a mountain of 25g 5/8" needles as well as 25g 1 1/2" needles.  Gonna be brave and try the 25g.  Hope it won't be too bad.

So I wake up Thursday morning and it usually takes every ounce of energy in my body to get up even if I get 8, 9, or 10 hours of sleep!  But that morning I felt different.  Easier to wake up and more energetic.  Could this be the test kicking in already?  Not sure.  Placebo?  Figure I'll know soon enough with the next couple of injections.  Thursday is cardio day and that goes well.  No noticeable difference but I didn't expect any.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad yiur feeling better.  And this is going to be interesting to follow


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Jez,

There are no issues with women using a small does of test, guys just get all freaked out...lol I've done it at a higher dosage (although I thought it was something else) and it was great for mood etc...BUT, you can gain water from it so watch out for that and good luck lady!


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you Jen!

If I do happen to retain too much water, I have a bottle of nolvadex that I got as part of my Pinn credit. Thanks to your previous advice.




Jenner said:


> Hey Jez,
> 
> There are no issues with women using a small does of test, guys just get all freaked out...lol I've done it at a higher dosage (although I thought it was something else) and it was great for mood etc...BUT, you can gain water from it so watch out for that and good luck lady!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

i think being only 1 or 2 days its in your head.  but by a wk in you could be feeling its effect.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 14, 2012)

The 25 gauge won't hurt and since you are injecting such a small amount it will be very fast and easy!  good luck I am following this for sure!


----------



## Mrs P (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck on this journey Jezebel, I'll be following this


----------



## curls (Sep 15, 2012)

You could try axiron if you want a topical.  They have a coupon that you only have to pay 25 a month for the first year.  Just switch pharms and you could keep this going for 25 a month.  Your doctor will have the coupon or they are also available on the internet.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 15, 2012)

This is going to be interesting jez. Are u taking anything else with the test.
?


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a quick update for Friday.  The energy levels are still pretty good.  Had a nice workout in the gym today.  Didn't feel any different other than slightly more focused.  The next pin is going to be tomorrow morning.  Going to try the 25g 1.5 needle in the glute.

And Lulu66, right now the test is the only thing I am taking.  I do have anavar 10mg I want to get on but I'm holding out.....for now. 

Something I wanted to add about the gel that I totally forgot to mention is my concern of transfer to my 2 and 4 year old.  I know one should take precautions but I wouldn't want to risk anything by exposing them.


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 15, 2012)

Saturday morning.  Got another 10mg test prop.  This time via 25g 1.5in in the right glute.  Not too bad at all.  Heading out to the gym in a couple of hours for some cardio and weight training.  Will update later today to let you know how I feel.

This damn cold I have isn't helping me feel all that great.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 15, 2012)

I will be following this closely Jez. My girl has the same symptoms for about a year now. I'll wait a few weeks til you have more posts and then let her read this. Maybe she'll ride the T train with me  

Heat the vial before drawing and it'll go quicker. Or you can use the bigger gauge pin to draw and pull the plunger out of the slin pin and backload it that way. That's how most people do it with slins, unless of course you have 12 hrs to spare to draw some gear. Of course you're only pinning .1 cc's so it shouldn't take that long but since it's prop and you'll be pinning more often, you run less chance of scar tissue with a slin. You can inject the test sub q also.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely following. How did you determine your dosage?


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 15, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Definitely following. How did you determine your dosage?



Reading up on what little info there is for female test replacement.  Seems like women are usually put on about 25-50 mg/week for replacement purposes.  So if I pin 10mg every E3D, then looking at almost 25mg per week.  I wanted to start out very conservative because the last thing I want is nasty side effects.

After about a month or so, I'll get blood work done so I can see what my levels are at and adjust accordingly.


----------



## beasto (Sep 16, 2012)

You'll be fine. Keep us updated Jez! Running 25mgs wk I don't think would be harmful. Have a friend who ran 35 and no nasty sides for her. She loved it.


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 16, 2012)

Saturday update.  Feel like total crap.  Didn't work out and have barely eaten.  I'm sick!  This cold really kicking my butt.  Been trying to rest all day.  Hubby keeps teasing me saying I have test flu.  Wtf.  Going back to sleep.  Need rest.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Jez.....im proud of you,glad you got checked and are on a regime of test,I will be watching this closely,and you will be a great inspiration to alot of ladies...that are terrified of test


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok everyone.  Sorry I've been slacking but I've been sick and just now finally starting to feel better.  Pinned another 10mg of test prop earlier this evening in right deltoid.  I've gone back to using a 29g 1/2" slin pin.  The last injection was 25g 1.5" in right glute and I was sore for a couple of days with only a tenth of a cc!  I know, I know....meow! 

 So today marks one full week that I've been taking 10mg of test prop every 72 hours or so and I just want to say it's the best thing I've done in a long time.

Now that I'm not sick anymore, I definitely feel a difference.  Much more energetic and focused at the gym.  And finally HORNY!!! LOL.  It got so bad earlier tonight I jumped my husband twice which I never do anymore so I know he's appreciating it!  Clit is a little more sensitive but same size. 

I think this dosage is just right for now.  Zero sides to speak of, although I know it's only been a week.  In about another month or so, I will get bloodwork redrawn and check all levels to see where I am at.  If bloodwork looks good and still showing no bad side effects, thinking about incorporating 10mg Var daily with the test and see what it does for me.

Tomorrow is cardio so I'll be up before kids wake up and hop on the treadmill at home.

Thanks to everyone following my adventure!  Oh and Creekrat, you better be reading all this for Mrs. Creekrat!


----------



## beasto (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to see that everything is running smoothly and that you have zero sides!!! If you add in the Var i'm sure you will be very pleased with the result you get with a lot of hard work!! Keep it up Jez!!!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2012)

Good to here Jez.  Did you see Mrs creekrat's bloodwork?


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 20, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Something I wanted to add about the gel that I totally forgot to mention is my concern of transfer to my 2 and 4 year old.  I know one should take precautions but I wouldn't want to risk anything by exposing them.



I haven't read the whole string yet so forgive me if this has been said already but I am going sequentially.... I know a female who is on doctor imposed/recommended test treatments and because of this very issue mentioned above they have her rub it on the bottom of her feet. They also said absorption would be better there.

So... if you prefer the gel that may be an option. Sounds like you are doing just fine with injections though. 

Good luck girl!


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 24, 2012)

9/22 Update.  Took another 10mg injection Saturday morning.  Let's just say I thought of sex from the time I awoke to the time I went to sleep.  Haven't felt this way since I was a teen.  Hubby and I did it 3 times Saturday and would have been more if it wasn't for the kids.  There would be many months we wouldn't have sex 3 times in a month!  Hubby having a little trouble keeping up the pace, lol.  

I can see where this can get addicting.  Tried to convince him that my next injection was Monday but he reminded me it was on Tuesday.  Felt genuinely disappointed!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

aint test great!Have fun


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 30, 2012)

Any updates? I've been talking to my girl about this. I'm taking her to lab corp next week. She's actually open to it.


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Any updates? I've been talking to my girl about this. I'm taking her to lab corp next week. She's actually open to it.



Yes, colt.  Sorry I've not been on here as much as I would like to be.  A lot going on at home.  Nothing bad, just busy as hell.  Still doing 10mg prop but instead of e3d I switched to EOD.  I feel like my levels are more stable now going with every other day.  Felt a bit sluggish by third day with e3d dosing.

The cravings for sex are unreal.  Energy levels and elevated mood are still up.  Workouts in the gym are strong.  Feel stronger and bigger.  I did gain a bit of weight.  I'd say 7 lbs.  Part of that is not being as strict on diet as I was and I think part might be a bit of water retention.  My arms aren't as defined as before and my stubborn belly fat looks bigger.  Dammit.

No acne or oily skin to speak of.  Voice is completely normal.  Still have a bit of swollen lady parts but nothing alarming.  If anything, normal sized clitoris now.  Always was real small in the past.  I did not have a menstrual cycle this month.  Should have started by now.  Not sure if its going to come late or not at all.  Was going to get levels re-checked on 3rd day of menstrual cycle but I think i missed it.  Going to have to check calendar and see when the next one should arrive.

I am a firm believer that stable levels will do wonders for minimizing any sides.  Don't see a need to up doses at this point although not gonna lie have been tempted.  Gonna start var soon but waiting till after blood levels rechecked.  Don't want to complicate things.

Overall, I'm still ecstatic that I am doing this and so far no negatives.  I will say to any female feeling symptoms of low T, get all your bloodwork done and if you have confirmation of low T then GO FOR IT!  Best thing I've done.  I'm almost 39 and I feel like I'm 19 again.  Just remember, low dose and stable levels.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good job hun.   I know hubby is as happy as u are lol.


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 3, 2012)

Quick update.  Took my usual 10mg dose this morning.  I finally had some very light spotting yesterday so I guess I can call this my period?  Continuing today so what I am going to do is get some bloodwork done Friday and see what my levels are.

I can say that the feelings the test has been giving me are not as intense the past couple of days.  Could just be that time of the month but can't say for sure.

After getting levels checked, and "period" over I'll see how I feel.  If still feeling "low", I'll consider upping the dose to 12.5 or 15mg prop EOD.  Want to maintain as low of a dose as possible.  Will post lab results when they come in.  This is about to get real interesting!

Stay tuned SI!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 3, 2012)

Jez, I haven't had a period in months but we still get PMS  Sounds like you are doing fine except with the weight gain and I'm sure unless you are pigging out, it is water from the test. I will be starting my next cycle in Dec. going to use test p, mast e and winny...I don't expect to get much water gain using the cutting compounds along with it but I do have nolva on hand...thing is i don't really like to use it unless it's severe. Hope things continue to get better


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 4, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Jez, I haven't had a period in months but we still get PMS  Sounds like you are doing fine except with the weight gain and I'm sure unless you are pigging out, it is water from the test. I will be starting my next cycle in Dec. going to use test p, mast e and winny...I don't expect to get much water gain using the cutting compounds along with it but I do have nolva on hand...thing is i don't really like to use it unless it's severe. Hope things continue to get better



Thanks Jen!  Yeah, I think most of it is water.  However, I will admit that I am hungrier than ever before.  I usually have no problems at all with cravings but lately it has been getting ridiculous.  Trying to keep it under control, but every once in a while I give in.  

Funny thing is all of the new tight clothes I have fit exactly the same even though the scale is freaking me out!  I do notice a little less definition on my arms and such.  However, my calves are freakin exploding!  I tried putting on a really cute pair of capris that fit me fine a few weeks ago and now I can't put them on because I can't get the suckers over my damn calves!!! Guess I shouldn't complain! LOL  

On occasion, I do take a tab of chlorthalidone, which is a diuretic, esp. during my time of the month when I feal really bloated.  But it hasn't been doing much lately.  I have nolva on hand as well but hubby is taking it right now.  Long story..lol.  That info is in another thread.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 4, 2012)

really interesting ladies!!!


----------



## DF (Oct 4, 2012)

Great update Jez.  Glad to hear things are going well.  Keep up all the hard work.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Thanks Jen!  Yeah, I think most of it is water.  However, I will admit that I am hungrier than ever before.  I usually have no problems at all with cravings but lately it has been getting ridiculous.  Trying to keep it under control, but every once in a while I give in.
> 
> Funny thing is all of the new tight clothes I have fit exactly the same even though the scale is freaking me out!  I do notice a little less definition on my arms and such.  However, my calves are freakin exploding!  I tried putting on a really cute pair of capris that fit me fine a few weeks ago and now I can't put them on because I can't get the suckers over my damn calves!!! Guess I shouldn't complain! LOL
> 
> On occasion, I do take a tab of chlorthalidone, which is a diuretic, esp. during my time of the month when I feal really bloated.  But it hasn't been doing much lately.  I have nolva on hand as well but hubby is taking it right now.  Long story..lol.  That info is in another thread.



lol, I had the same problem with my calves and biceps actually while on var and test/eq or whatever the fuck I was on that I thought was primo...but as soon as I stopped, no issues..it's just water gain and that's why you have lost definition in your arms. I can't stand it though, so I will be keeping a very watchful eye next cycle!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome you feel so good!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Awesome you feel so good!



Why are you touching a married woman?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why are you touching a married woman?



Well she is all sexually aroused so I was only trying to help LOL


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 7, 2012)

HUGE UPDATE!!! 

My last dose of test prop was Wednesday morning @ 10mg.  I got bloodwork done Friday morning since it was the 3rd or 4th day of my so-called period.  I was due a dose that Friday morning but delayed it since I didn't want to screw up the results.

I got my lab results back from Friday.  All of my CBC, CMP, LH, and FSH values are still completely normal.  A refresher: my baseline Test before starting this was 12 and my baseline estrogen on 3rd day of menstrual cycle was 46.

On to the good stuff!!!

My total testosterone as of Friday morning was 131(!) and my estrogen was 49.2.  Holy crap, I think I'm anabolic. LOL.  According to LabCorp, upper limit of normal is 48 for test.  I'm almost 3 times as much.  Any females wanna chime in on this?  Too high?

I really don't want to dial it back since I feel great and have zero sides. Before bloodwork, I was considering bumping up to 15mg prop EOD but I think I'll stay at 10mg.  Going to start liquid var some time next week starting with a split dose of 5mg am and 5mg pm and then really ramp up the intensity at the gym!

BTW, if you guys remember, I wasn't feeling "on" lately and was wondering if it was my dosing or maybe just my "period." Hell, I even took 25mg(!) Friday afternoon AFTER doing bloodwork to kick me back into gear.  Now I see I should have waited till my results were back but I was getting annoyed with how I was feeling.  In hindsight, it wasn't the smartest thing to do.  I see now it was my period making me feel that way.

I guess the moral of the story is get your bloodwork done regularly!  It's very reasonable through privatemdlabs, esp. with coupon code and now there is no guesswork involved.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 7, 2012)

great news, glad for u , your an anabolic nugget.. you love talking about your period


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 7, 2012)

Just trying to give you all the facts. LOL


----------



## Yaya (Oct 7, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Just trying to give you all the facts. LOL



Your doing a great job


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok, update time.  Still staying @ 10mg EOD prop.  Added peppermint flavored liquid Anavar from a private source to the test.  Starting 5mg AM and 5mg PM for a total of 10mg daily.  Going to see what kind of difference I'll notice.  Took first dose yesterday evening and again today.  Worked out in the gym this morning.  Maybe placebo effect but noticed a better pump and tighter feeling in muscles.  Will stay on this for at least a month before upping any doses of Anavar.

Still noticing some water retention.  Oh well, winter will be here soon so it will be sweater weather in Florida.  So might as well pack on some muscle and shed the water and fat in the spring in time for bikini season!

For those that missed it, I posted lab results earlier.  I thought I'd get more interesting responses to that.  Total test of 131 on 4th day of menstrual cycle.  LabCorp says upper limit 48 for female.  Estrogen levels normal at 49 and all other lab values completely normal.  Other than some water retention and slightly swollen/sensitive lady bits, NO side effects.  No oily skin, no acne, no voice issues, no excessive hair.  So far I'm very happy!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Ok, update time.  Still staying @ 10mg EOD prop.  Added peppermint flavored liquid Anavar from a private source to the test.  Starting 5mg AM and 5mg PM for a total of 10mg daily.  Going to see what kind of difference I'll notice.  Took first dose yesterday evening and again today.  Worked out in the gym this morning.  Maybe placebo effect but noticed a better pump and tighter feeling in muscles.  Will stay on this for at least a month before upping any doses of Anavar.
> 
> Still noticing some water retention.  Oh well, winter will be here soon so it will be sweater weather in Florida.  So might as well pack on some muscle and shed the water and fat in the spring in time for bikini season!
> 
> For those that missed it, I posted lab results earlier.  I thought I'd get more interesting responses to that.  Total test of 131 on 4th day of menstrual cycle.  LabCorp says upper limit 48 for female.  Estrogen levels normal at 49 and all other lab values completely normal.  Other than some water retention and slightly swollen/sensitive lady bits, NO side effects.  No oily skin, no acne, no voice issues, no excessive hair.  So far I'm very happy!



very nice, your water retention will probably go up with the var...just an fyi


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah Jen, I've just figured I'm going to have to deal with it.  I still have that nolva in case it gets too out of control but for now I'll deal with being a little bloated.  I just hate that look and feeling though.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Yeah Jen, I've just figured I'm going to have to deal with it.  I still have that nolva in case it gets too out of control but for now I'll deal with being a little bloated.  I just hate that look and feeling though.



yeah, that's my issue also and I'm a bit concerned for next cycle, hopefully using two cutting compounds with the test will keep it from happening...we shall see!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are anything like me I get really puffy/bloated right before fat starts to fall off.  Then it gets very soft and starts to burn.  
especially with the var I got way bloated before the fat started melting.....


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 13, 2012)

Just for reference my wife's test levels are naturally in the low 100's.  She's pregnant now but prior to she was 118 at 5'8".  Zero masculine features and is hottt. I think you'll be fine at < 150... seems to be OK for my girl.


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 13, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> Just for reference my wife's test levels are naturally in the low 100's.  She's pregnant now but prior to she was 118 at 5'8".  Zero masculine features and is hottt. I think you'll be fine at < 150... seems to be OK for my girl.



Wow, ripped!  I'm jealous!  My baseline test level was 12.  Is she Italian or something?  LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2012)

how's it going lady?


----------

